#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Datacommunicatie via korte golf frequenties

## frederic

Heeft iemand ervaring met het verzenden van data via korte golf frequenties?

----------


## RonaldH

Ja hoor, vroeger deden we niet anders, het was bekend onder de naam van de uitvinder: Morse (0 was geen draaggolf, 1 was wel draaggolf).
Tegenwoordig gebruiken (gelicenseerde) zendamateurs tal van digitale data transmissie technieken.
Zie b.v. http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Packet-radio ook geschikt voor 27MHz.

----------


## NesCio01

> Heeft iemand ervaring met het verzenden van data via korte golf frequenties?



Het gebruik van de golf ligt maar net aan het bereik dat jij
wilt bewerkstelligen.
Wil je vanaf je stage only to FOH op, zeg ff 20 mtr,
of wil je naar tante Klaar in Australië?

Zie bijvb; http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korte_golf
voor wat de info jou waard is  :Wink: 

grtz

Nes

----------


## showband

hoe snel of traag is je digitale data? (hoeveel data moet je kwijt/sec?) Een cassette naar de commodore64 lukt al snel. 
even een paar on/off switches lukt dus wel zo. Maar als je audio of video wilt verzenden. liefst een beetje betrouwbaar...?

----------


## frederic

> Ja hoor, vroeger deden we niet anders, het was bekend onder de naam van de uitvinder: Morse (0 was geen draaggolf, 1 was wel draaggolf).
> Tegenwoordig gebruiken (gelicenseerde) zendamateurs tal van digitale data transmissie technieken.
> Zie b.v. http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Packet-radio ook geschikt voor 27MHz.



Dat is idd wat ik zocht!

Het is niet echt de bedoeling dit officieel te gaan gebruiken, enkel willen we met een aantal vrienden hiermee experimenteren.

----------

